# Aruba - Occidental Grand - thoughts?



## 12BNL (Jan 29, 2014)

Potentially purchasing a timeshare, top floor of Occidental Grand.  I'm a timeshare newbie!  One time visit to Aruba and loved it, but wondering what resale market is for these types of places on this "happy little island" should I want to put on market in near future, or long term?   Tips?  Other things to consider?

Thanks!!


----------



## LisaH (Jan 29, 2014)

This seems to be an all inclusive resort so you might be obligated to take its meal plan. There are so many nice resorts in Aruba. I think you can find a better one. Marriott resorts are very popular.

There are many listings on ebay. Please take a look here.

BTW, how much is the asking price?


----------



## m61376 (Jan 29, 2014)

Like you, we love Aruba. I'm not familiar with the Occidental Grand, but my general advice it's easier to buy than to sell, so make sure you are buying when/where/size that will be good now and in the future. Of course, you can always trade (either in II or RCI, depending on which system the Occidental trades in) for other locations, but esp. if you envision returning most years to Aruba buy what you'll want to use.

Depending on the resort, it can be hard to sell, and you are obligated to pay MF's until you do. Most importantly- are you looking to buy a unit resale or from the developer? Again- I'm not familiar with the system- but keep in mind that in most cases if you buy from the developer you will be able to sell at only a fraction of the price. Depending on the developer/system, you may be able to buy the identical unit with identical privileges on the resale market for a fraction of the price. Some resales have minor restrictions which may not affect your usage or be of much value to you anyway, so if you are set on the Occidental make sure you know before you buy what the resale market is.

The other thing is- are they all inclusive? Personally, with the abundance of great restaurants in Aruba, I wouldn't buy a mandatory AI.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi again -

I looked up this resort on eBay (no resales listed, just rental) and RedWeek.  On RW - there was one 3Bd/3Ba OF penthouse listed (use weeks 18-52) - listed at ~$20K (by a maryalice) - with MFs of $1200 - and not required to have AI.

"This is one of a kind. Its the only one at the resort. Its the Penthouse unit and it is larger than any unit at the resort. It sits on the top floor directly facing the Caribbean. Every room has an ocean view. Absolutely gorgeous. When using this unit you are not required to pay the all inclusive fee. Great opportunity. Priced way below market value for a quick sale. Can be booked any time between weeks 18-50.

Also, Jr. Suite for weeks 2-17 available - $8000- non mandatory AI Also, Two bedroom Oceanfront - avail weeks 2-17 booked for 4/5/14 - non mandatory AI - $19,000"

Hope this helps - this resort apparently has kept good value and appears to be a reasonable rental.  Good luck.


----------



## arubanut (Jan 29, 2014)

Run...Stay away.

What turned me off is new timeshare contracts *everyone* in your party must do AI @$110 per.night each

The food does not even come close to what we are being served at the Riu.

We have family members that own at Occidental but the AI is optional.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 29, 2014)

12BNL,

I also saw your message in the 'Buying, Renting, Selling' forum here on TUG.
Not sure if you've been back to that spot, but there has been some good advice posted.

(From that thread) No way should you pay the original owner what he/she paid for it, and I highly doubt the resort would buy it back from him/her for that price, if at all.  And AI on Aruba with all the excellent dining options would be a deal-killer for me.

It's a good idea to check eBay for more realistic sales prices.  Keep in mind, though, for listings on any site, that what people are asking isn't necessarily what they'll get (selling or renting).  Quite often, their expectations are totally unrealistic.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 29, 2014)

So it seems that the old contracts where the AI is option are more valuable than where the AI is mandatory.  You will definitely need to check the contract your are looking at and even if it has AI optional you will want to make sure that it does not change when it is sold (reverts to AI only)  Also quick research shows that fixed winter weeks are more valuable if that is a time you can travel - which it probably is if you are there now. On Trip Advisor there are complaints from those who called 1 year in advance (to book an option AI room)and there was no availability unless they were willing to "upgrade" to the AI for everyone for the week.  If there really is only one 3 br unit and it floats it may be difficult to reserve. 

You can't really rely on Redweek prices because they are asking prices and some may be priced too high.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 16, 2014)

With so many lovely timeshares in Aruba, I'd stay away from the Occidental. Go back, and visit them all, on Palm Beach and Eagle Beach. Talk to owners at them and research, research, research.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 19, 2014)

Shout out to ChrisnWillie.  Hope you guys are doing well.  Linda


----------



## Starfish1 (Feb 27, 2014)

arubanut said:


> Run...Stay away.
> 
> What turned me off is new timeshare contracts *everyone* in your party must do AI @$110 per.night each
> 
> ...




I am an owner at OVC in Aruba

If you are buying in high season, the AI rate for 2014 is $122.00 pp, daily
They do not sell any more timeshare without AI included, so make sure a resale is not affected.

Also, it may be hard to book time if you are buying a floater without AI


----------



## arubanut (Feb 28, 2014)

Starfish said:


> *...AI rate for 2014 is $122.00 pp, daily...*


----------



## Starfish1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Not sure where to put this comment

New rule :

Anyone travelling alone to timeshare at OVC must pay a 30% supplemental charge as a single guest.

My timeshare is in my husbands name only, however i do travel with him.
When purchased, he purchased it alone.
It was never mentioned that should he travel alone , he would have to pay 30% more.

So, keep in mind, if you are a single person , the daily rate will be $122.00 plus 30%


----------



## arubanut (Mar 5, 2014)

Starfish said:


> Not sure where to put this comment
> 
> New rule :
> 
> ...




*Oh,this just keeps getting better!!!!!!

Occidental turned into ONE BIG SCAM!!!!*


Thank god my Aunt and Uncle's contract states AI is optional.


----------



## Theousaf (Mar 6, 2014)

arubanut said:


> *Oh,this just keeps getting better!!!!!!
> 
> Occidental turned into ONE BIG SCAM!!!!*
> 
> ...


With so many great resorts on Aruba and with so many great restaurants, I would not even consider the Occidental with the mandatory AI.  I know a number of people who own there that contend that the food has gone down there since they have a captured audience.  I even know folks who were grandfathered before there was mandatory AI and they can never get reservations.  I went to Aruba 8 times last year on business and have stayed at over 10 different resorts before I bought.  Try Redweek or EBay and experience the various options before you make a decision you'll later regret.


----------



## financialguy (Dec 27, 2014)

*Occidental*

This may be a little late but I received my bill for 2015 MF and AI. MF up 5% and AI up 13% versus 2014. MF $927 for one BR Deluxe and AI $115.60 per person up from $103.70 from 2014. AI is with a senior discount of 15%. And the food leaves a lot to be desired. Seriously considering selling or abandoning. Given thes types of increases the MF and AI in 5years will be $8,300 for a two week stay. I am not happy!


----------



## topmom101 (Dec 27, 2014)

Can't say that I blame you. We all love Aruba but the truth is, it's getting more and more expensive every year. Is the Occidental a mandatory AI? I spend 4 weeks per year in Aruba at various TS and my total cost including MF, food, drinks, rental car and airfare is probably around $5,000


----------



## tate16t (Feb 8, 2015)

*My Personal Experience*

My wife and I also own at OVC and are non all-inclusive members since 2009. Each year it has become increasingly difficult to reserve a room. We have had enough and are ready to take action. The question is, what action can we take? Is there any legal action possible? Or, how can we go about selling?

Thanks


----------

